# Jax's after-shower pics



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,

When I took a shower this morning, I nearly jumped out of my skin when I unexpectedly felt Jax at my feet wanting a shower too. She normally bathes in the kitchen sink, but once in a while she will take the opportunity to jump in under the shower curtain to take advantage of the shower.

I took these pics shortly after of her looking all wet, cute and fluffy. My cockateil Parsley is also in the background cage if you look closely. 

Hope you enjoy!

Lindi  

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/?action=view&current=1164586694.pbw


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lindi, 

LOL!!! Those are great pictures of Jax after her bath!!! She looks like a soaked rat and a tad unhappy in some of the pics, but I know that she loved having her bath as all pigeons do

Excellent pictures and I saw Parsley in the background too


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

How sweet!!! and your cockatiel Parsley in the background too! I love fluffy wet birds! Jax is brave to venture under a shower curtain! What a surprise that must have been. Thanks for sharing photos! It is almost too much fun to view other peoples photos of their birds. Love it!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well pigeons like to take showers too!  A bath is nice but once in a while it's nice to have that water splash all over you.

Jax just felt he needed a change from the same old routine.  

Hmmmm.... I wonder if Mr. Squeaks likes showers too. I know Garye does. I see her up there on a parking lot light pole when it rains just letting it all come down on her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I love the pics of the pidgey and the teil but I LOVE the teils cage. That is very pretty and roomy. Did you build it or buy it??


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lindi,

Adorable....All Scrubbley, Bubbley, clean. I think that your Parsley has an awesome cage too. 

Feather


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Lindi it is I Cindy, your baby looks exactly like my Pesto right down to the eye color and feet color and everything, how cool!  

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*She looks so adorable, what a sweetie!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well pigeons like to take showers too!  A bath is nice but once in a while it's nice to have that water splash all over you.
> 
> Jax just felt he needed a change from the same old routine.
> 
> *Hmmmm.... I wonder if Mr. Squeaks likes showers too.* I know Garye does. I see her up there on a parking lot light pole when it rains just letting it all come down on her.



I know how Jax feels, Lindi! Squeaks sometimes takes a "bath" in the kitty litter box WHEN I feel like mopping up all the water he sprays! Most of the time, I just pick him up and put him in the shower. Since I have shower doors, he can't just "walk" in! I think that was right clever of Jax to walk right in! She's one smart pij!

Oh yes, Garye, Squeaks DOES love showers and will raise his wings up so water will be sure to get underneath. He wants to be sure he's "squeaky clean" and "nice" to be around after a hard day chasin' cats and dancin'! He must have sent a mental note to Garye!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Nothing is cuter then a fluffy pidgie! I'm sure a shower is a welcome change, almost like getting caught in the rain if she were an outdoor pidgie. 
Keep the great pics coming Lindi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Too cute Lindi.  
Thanks for sharing the photos with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, Jax is sooooo cute. Little fluffball. This morning we put Jimmy in the sink for his first full bath. He has been wanting one badly but wouldn't jump in so today, Lewis just popped him in the pan and put his cage lid on top so he wouldn't fly out. He was a little scared at first but settled down and really enjoyed it. I told Lewis it makes me mad when people refer to pigeons as dirty. Lewis changed the bath water in both aviaries this morning three times because they were enjoying it so much.

Parsley looks just like our Dean. I am very envious of that beautiful cage.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Lindi, 
Awesome pics! I see Jax has managed to achieve that spiky bed-head look that all the cool kids are going for, although I guess in her case it's "bath-head." Very cute!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely comments about Jax and Parsley. Thanks also for the comments expressed about Parsley's huge cage! 

Here is a better photo of the cage which was bought about 10 years ago as a flat pack from a supplier in the south of England. It has lasted well minus the odd bird nibble here and there. It looks rather bare at the moment as I intend to give this cage a makeover with the intention of halting Parsley's chronic egg-laying habit (see thread in pet bird discussions). I have collected some natural tree branches but have to wash and prepare these first before placing them in the cage.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/DSCF0155.jpg

On top of this cage is a similar designed parakeet cage which I made myself with the help of my dad. As you can see, it too is a mini mansion for my keets Angus and Jerry. They don't come out of their cage as much as Parsley so are happy with their large playroom.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/DSCF0153.jpg

Lastly I have included a photo of my little Keet Angus who appears to have some sort of feather growth abnormality. My keets are still not tame despite having them since they were 6 weeks old. They will be one in January. Angus is particularly very nervous and I wonder if it is stress that is the cause of his flight feather abnormality. You will notice that his left wing flight feathers (are these secondary?) are shorter or missing. He can fly, but he is very accident prone during flight due to feather imbalance. I usually have to scoop him up from the floor. Anyone any ideas re this??

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/Rooster2312/DSCF0146.jpg

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just love those cages.........my husband could build one very easily...I'll have to work on that. Christmas present maybe???? Hmmmmm....
That picture of Angus..........it's the flights that are shorter on one side. I don't know why though.............

PS: just looked at the pics again....(told you I love the cages.....LOL)........how do you clean the bottom. Does it pull out?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, the cages are really nice. You and your dad should go in business!  The cages are nice and roomy. I don't have an answer about Angus' feathers - hope someone else can help.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I just love those cages.........my husband could build one very easily...I'll have to work on that. Christmas present maybe???? Hmmmmm....
> That picture of Angus..........it's the flights that are shorter on one side. I don't know why though.............
> 
> PS: just looked at the pics again....(told you I love the cages.....LOL)........*how do you clean the bottom. Does it pull out?*


Yes, there is a drawer at the base of Parsley's cage which slides right out. There is no drawer on the upper home-made cage though..there are limits to my D.I.Y. skills! My involvement was very basic. My dad gets all the credit for this construction! I just use a litter scoop to clean this one.

Lindi


----------

